# Quando la MTV...



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

... si occupava di musica.
Ho trovato su youtube una serie d'interviste della serie Andy Warhol's 15 minutes of fame... fantastico!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEzkf1Iwaz0


Peccato ora trasmettano solo finti reality show


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... si occupava di musica.
> Ho trovato su youtube una serie d'interviste della serie Andy Warhol's 15 minutes of fame... fantastico!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEzkf1Iwaz0
> ...


 MTV è morta...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIblEAMxrjY

Le inquadrature son fantastiche


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIblEAMxrjY


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5tBqZoj6PA


----------

